# Beowulf



## kitetsu (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0442933/

I might watch this movie when it comes out. I seriously thought it was live action, when i realized it's really all CGI. But hilariously (to me), that's exactly what people give a huge flying shit about. I read a thread on the IMDB boards for Beowulf, detracting the idea of using mocap for the movie like in Polar Express, and the drama made me go, "you all have got to be shitting me". Just what is the big deal? It's like as if i'm looking at 2 gangs of artists killing each other because one gang thinks traditional art is superior to digital art, and vice versa.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2007)

The characters in the trailer are *very* photorealistic.


----------



## hellpup (Nov 11, 2007)

Really? I thought they suffered from the same issues the 2nd "Matrix" movie's CG sequences did and while well done I can't imagine confusing them with live actors after a second or two.

I can see not caring if the movie is good though.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 11, 2007)

Never listen to what people on the imdb.com boards are saying, that is the biggest cesspool of jackassery on the internet. There were about 10 threads bitchng because Grendel's mom looks like that what's her name, Jolie, and not a monster, when about 2 mouseclicks will show you the toys from the movie, and she is a monster - she's a shapeshifter, duh. 

Anyways, from what I've seen it looks like they have the zombie-doll uncanny valley problem pretty much licked, and Grendel?! Oh dear lord, I'm utterly in love with Crispin Glover, who plays Grendel, so I'd probably see this no matter how bad it sucks (dude, I saw Epic Movie because he was in it, how bad am I?). However, it looks like it might be pretty kickass regardless.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the imdb boards have their doubts because of the way Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within was handled.  Personally, the /only/ thing I didn't like about FF was a personal nitpick of using the word "spirit/s" in the same scene waaay too much. Other than that, great movie.

I definitely plan on seeing Beowulf when it comes out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2007)

well, they said the movie was digitally enhanced live-action and playing in IMAX 3-D. I bet Robert Zemeckis's next movie will be animated and realeased in IMAX 3-D, much like Monster House.


----------



## mordormaster277 (Nov 12, 2007)

I had to read the book in English class, so yes, I'm going to see the movie. SOMETHING good should come out that overly-epic, outdated story. And if it's in CG, more power too it. Because frankly, the book wasn't great. </snobbery> 
The movie looks to be epic (this time in a good way), and I don't just say that because they used everyone's favorite 28 Days Later riff in the trailer. I think they may be able to update it into something quite spiffy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2007)

it's also odd that the movie is rated PG-13 while the game is rated M fo mature.


----------



## BattleMushroom (Nov 20, 2007)

dunno, just watched that movie. i'm taken back by the unreal cg part of it yet, but its one movie i will not buy...ever. i thought the movie would be a bit more exciting...

the hag looked like jolie and the king was anthony hopkins and the weasly advisor was john malkovich. the did a good job rendering.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 20, 2007)

Read the story, hope it is true to it.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2007)

I watched it today. I'll say it's a good movie, the graphics were done pretty well. It is however, not as good as they advertised it. I liked Hitman ( I saw it today too) better.


----------



## Kaku (Nov 22, 2007)

I saw the movie.
It was totally bizarre.
And it was pretty good, though.

Some of the best CGI animation I've ever seen, personally.


----------



## Komamura (Nov 23, 2007)

There will be angelina jolie. and she will be naked XD


----------



## OOsarovakOO (Nov 26, 2007)

....the dragon was cute.... and sexy...   Still, Jolie was BAD ASS Biatch  ^^   Loved her


----------



## Heath (Nov 26, 2007)

a


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was caught by surprise how it was in animation. Why didnt i know that? I dunno. *shrug*

Overall, the movie was ofcourse nothing compared to the book, if you have read it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 28, 2007)

Saw it! The visuals were impressive, the story a bit weak (but then, Neil Gaiman isn't nearly as good as he thinks he is), and I just wanted to take Grendel home and hug him, in a weird sort of way.


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Nov 29, 2007)

I went in already knowing that is was CG (I'm a multimedia major in college, and am slowly learning 3D myself, so I could tell the differences a little easier then someone who may not be as trained in the subject) but my mother and brother who went to see the movie with me thought it was live action, so it was humouress to see their reactions when they realized it wasn't.

I also find it amusing that they label it PG-13, when some of the scenes defiantly scale to something a little more mature. I know when my mom, bro, and I went, these elder ladies with their little grandsons or whatever were there, and at the first scene were Grendal started screaming and the fight, they left becaus eit was to "violent". Made me laugh a little.

Anyway, I myself will always love 2D over CG, but not to say that I hate CG. It was a very impressive movie and had spectacular animation. Although I felt the story was a little lacking somehow, but I'm not sure why. That could just be me.

anyway, enough of that. off I go, ciao *prances off*


----------



## Option7 (Nov 29, 2007)

Beowulf looks cool as shit, and I'm gonna do Animation at uni in '09 as well, so it's practically a must see


----------



## zinemerald (Nov 30, 2007)

shinigami-whistle said:
			
		

> I went in already knowing that is was CG (I'm a multimedia major in college, and am slowly learning 3D myself, so I could tell the differences a little easier then someone who may not be as trained in the subject)


wow...you are full of yourself huh?


----------

